# Snide Cwc G10



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Found this fine example of a fake 1982 CWC G10 on that well known auction site ...

Item no. 280665394576

(are links to active auctions allowed ?)

7 bids so far, and it's not far from the price of a genuine one. :wallbash:

Don't suppose it's even worth thinking about reporting ?


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

For those of us that don't know, can you please point out what's wrong.

Should it be a fat case with no oval for 1982?

Is the lack of battery hatch a give away?

I haven't got mine with me today so I can't compare the lettering.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

It was the lack of battery hatch that was the dead giveaway. 82's should have a hatch just up from centre.

But, there's also the made up mil markings. 6645-89 ? There is no nato country code 89.

And the hands look wrong...too new.

And the crown is too small, and i'm not 100% sure about the case either

Nice dial though.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The case back isn't real to start with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

louiswu said:


> It was the lack of battery hatch that was the dead giveaway. 82's should have a hatch just up from centre.





louiswu said:


> But, there's also the made up mil markings. 6645-89 ? There is no nato country code 89.
> 
> And the hands look wrong...too new.
> 
> And the crown is too small, and i'm not 100% sure about the case either


Is there ANYTHING CORRECT about this one :lookaround: .

:no2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

louiswu said:


> ... Item no. 280665394576
> 
> (are links to active auctions allowed ?)


My 2p. Just posting the number is enough. Most contemporary browsers have direct search plug-ins, or someone can simply open a new tab/window on the site and search.

Disclosure: the location of the seller has NOTHING to do with me. My forebear left that little berg for the colonies in 1620.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes, screw on case back, just like all of the recent Asian look-a-likes, such as what MWC sells.

Later,

William


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

louiswu said:


> But, there's also the made up mil markings. 6645-89 ? There is no nato country code 89.


 :duh: Der. I should have spotted that one.

Didn't spot that the case back was screw on either. Though I did think it looked odd.


----------

